# frozen raw milk



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies and Gents,
Here is another question for you, how long will frozen raw milk last and does it taste the same or should I be pasteurizing it before I freeze it? I read on Fias Co Farm site that it will last 6-8 months in the freezer, but I'm wanting some confirmation from somebody else.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I know it will last a year if you freeze it correctly. Mine comes out as sweet and creamy as the day i milked it 

Use a chest freezer WITHOUT auto defrost 
Chill fresh milk and freeze within 12 hrs
Do not place fresh, warm milk next to frozen milk

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
Going from what the hospital told me about storing milk for our human baby:
Household fridge freezer-3 months
Deep chest freezer-6 months

If it's for (goat)kids, I store colostrum/milk-1yr. (for next year's kids). It's easier(for me) to pasteurize/heat treat it before I freeze, and I don't drink frozen milk, just my thing,so I'm not sure for taste if it's different, after frozen.

Ditto what Christy said, I learned the hard way about freezing warm milk to previously frozen milk.
Megan


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

We have had it frozen over 6 months old and it was just as good as fresh. I have talked to others who have had it frozen for longer and it was just as good. We freeze it in an upright freezer, then transfer it into a chest freezer once we have about 20 gallons (about 1 time a week). That way we aren't opening the chest freezer as often. Now that we have more milkers than ever, maybe I will get a chance to try year old milk and see if its as good. :biggrin I'm sure it is.
Tara


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I strain raw milk, then freeze it in the house freezer. When I go out in the morning, I take the frozen milk and put it in the chest freezer I have out in the milk room. Like someone else said, the milk is just like when I milked it out of the goat.

Vicki in NC


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

um...what happens when you put warm milk onto frozen milk? I don't think I've done that yet, just curious. I really don't have much freezer space due to an exceptional pea harvest so I'm trying to conserve as much as possible. Maybe a freezer purchase would be in order.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

It dethaws the frozen milk it touches, then it refreezes once it cools.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

:yeahthat

This can cause the milk to separate when it is thawed for use. BTW it is the same reason you do not want an auto defrost freezer. 

Christy


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

I am with the others. My milk comes out like the day I put it in. I freeze quite a bit because I have to make sure I have enough for my son when the does aren't milking. It lasts a long time if you do it correctly.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a bunch. I was hoping to have milk through the dry time. I tasted some store milk the other day after a VERY short time drinking goat's milk and it was awful.


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have heard from several of our milk customers that the store bought goats milk is awful. I have never tried it, and dont plan on it. Stock pile your milk in the freezer and maybe you won't ever have to drink the store bought stuff again. :biggrin

Tara


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

sometimes i realize i won't be able to use all the milk i have in the fridge. is this too late to freeze for later drinking or cheese? or is it best to freeze right from the goat?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want to be sure of the quality, freeze within 12hrs of milking 

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

gotcha, i would love to stock some up.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

chewie said:


> sometimes i realize i won't be able to use all the milk i have in the fridge. is this too late to freeze for later drinking or cheese? or is it best to freeze right from the goat?


Ok kinda along the same lines....we had milk that was fresh (that morning) to milk that was a day or two old that we froze so the freezer would be full in case Edouard knocked our power out ...can I use this milk for soap...I am not sure if my freezer is an auto thaw or defrost or whatever....

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Just taste it first. If it is not sweet and creamy you can use it for soap. If you have auto defrost your milk might separate and become watery clumpy and/or grainy.

Christy


----------

